# Fathers Day Gifts



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I know some people are not into anything like this but, there is a place here in Florida that produces these custom AR Lowers:

http://www.spikestactical.com/z/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=104_65&products_id=200

If I get asked what I want, it will be this one. Pistol version please. :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I like guns, have a crap load of them, but why would I spend $250 on a lower with a "Lolly Roger" on it?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry: What is a LOLLY ROGER ? :blink:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I got Mr SparkyGirl a Stihl chainsaw. He is ready for the zombie apocalyps now......or just the next set of chores I have for him.........hehehehe. The neighbour is gonna be soooo jealous.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why is this in the Union forum? :001_huh:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> The neighbour is gonna be soooo jealous.


 Hell, I'm jealous.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I got Mr SparkyGirl a Stihl chainsaw. He is ready for the zombie apocalyps now......or just the next set of chores I have for him.........hehehehe. The neighbour is gonna be soooo jealous.


 Hey Mrsparkygirl doesn't get on here does he? If so he would find out what he is getting.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

I got myself a couple of early presents. Remote mortar firing. What a blast!


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Hey Mrsparkygirl doesn't get on here does he? If so he would find out what he is getting.


Not unless we started lowering our standards and allowing plumbers on here.......:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Not unless we started lowering our standards and allowing plumbers on here.......:laughing:


A plumber is just an electrician who got his brains fried by high voltage!
Isn't that the stripper from my name is earl with blond wig on?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Not unless we started lowering our standards and allowing plumbers on here.......:laughing:


 Did you say something??? :tt2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


>


I had no idea you where once blond. :thumbsup:


----------

